# How to Remove a AR 15 Handrail without a Delta Tool



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Need a quick fix without waiting for a special ar 15 delta tool to come in on order, or messing up your ar handrail with some metal tools? Grab two toothbrushes, a few rubber bands and do this trick!

[youtube:2ptt2186]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELSsswumXrQ[/youtube:2ptt2186]


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Very cool! You can also use a large set of channel locks with the rubber coated handles.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Good ingenuity! I bought a tool for it from cheaperthandirt worth it in my opinion!


----------

